

What did Aviato do? - erlich_b

For those of you that watched HBO&#x27;s &#x27;Silicon Valley,&#x27; was wondering if anyone had theories on the products or services offered by Aviato.
======
minimaxir
Aviato was an airline booking aggregator, "acquired by a major airline in 2008
for low seven figures."

[http://www.piedpiper.com/#the-crew](http://www.piedpiper.com/#the-crew)

------
saltado
Airline booking? Now it's an "Uncubator"
[http://www.aviato.com/](http://www.aviato.com/)

